# SOAP Webservice (SAP)



## DASEFX (11. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. einem SAP-Webservice den ich mit einem Android-Client konsumiere. Der Webservice läuft jeweils auf zwei unterschiedlichen SAP-Systemen. Der WS auf dem einen Server kann problemlos konsumiert werden. Wenn ich jedoch den WS von dem anderem Server konsumiere bekomme ich unlesbare Daten zurück. Ich vermute das das mit der Kodierung zusammenhängt, finde aber keine Lösung. Das komische ist das der WS über SOAP-UI wunderbar funktioniert nur eben nicht über den Android-Client. Des Weiteren funktioniert der identische WS von dem anderen Server auch problemlos. Kann mir hierbei jemand helfen? Die SOAP-Request sieht ca. so aus:sq”Ú:À¬Øß(AþðjúŠÝO¡~,0=ÿ…=tÏŸv”½ÔDöÊ_·†


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Okt 2012)

DASEFX hat gesagt.:


> Die SOAP-Request sieht ca. so aus:sq”Ú:À¬Øß(AþðjúŠÝO¡~,0=ÿ…=tÏŸv”½ÔDöÊ_·†



*ca. ?* 

Ich würde mal versuchen herauszubekommen um was für ein encoding es sich jeweils handelt. Was in den Headern geschickt wird und was in den Bodys steht.


----------



## DASEFX (16. Okt 2012)

Ich konnte das Problem lösen. Es lag an dem "Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate" Header Eintrag. Der Server ist anscheinend nicht richtig konfiguriert. Als Antwort kommt eine mit gzip komprimierte Antwort zurück. Wenn ich also den Header weglasse funktioniert es.


----------



## mscs (30. Okt 2012)

also wenn der Client sagt, daß er gzip und deflate als Komprimierung versteht, was ist dann am Server falsch konfiguriert, wenn er die ihm aufgetragene Aufgabe erledigt und die Antwort gepackt verschickt?

Ist doch wohl eher ein Client-Problem oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------

